# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  I need a new phone..

## Natural Citizen

Preferably Android OS. Really, I'm not looking for a toy to play games on or anything like that. I just need something that I can video conference on that isn't incompatible with Apple products. Something that is stable and won't crash. I'm not really app happy either.  Also, nothing that is so big that I can't put it in the inside pocket of a blazer or something. I'm not going to be on here so much here in the coming months and so still want to check in to see what is what. So something that works well with the web site too. 


What works? Any ideas?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Preferably Android OS. Really, I'm not looking for a toy to play games on or anything like that. I just need something that I can video conference on that isn't incompatible with Apple products. Something that is stable and won't crash. I'm not really app happy either.  Also, nothing that is so big that I can't put it in the inside pocket of a blazer or something. I'm not going to be on here so much here in the coming months and so still want to check in to see what is what. So something that works well with the web site too. 
> 
> 
> What works? Any ideas?


I have an iphone 5, works great.

----------


## jmdrake

This will be my next phone.




This looks interesting as well.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

I'd recommend the galaxy S3, you can get em at best buy for $200 or you could go used on ebay and get it a little cheaper. It a bit dated, but holds up well, nice screen, camera, battery life, and does everythings you will need. I actually just bought one for my Mom.




If you are not currently locked in a contract the big question is what carrier to go with, most people overpay alot. 

I'd recommend checking out Cricket its super cheap, no contract, and is owned by AT&T and uses their towers so the 4G network is good. If you go with cricket you can use any ATT phone without having to unlock it. 

Tmobile has some good prices also but the network is spotty in some areas so you have to make sure your area has good coverage before going to them.

----------


## donnay



----------


## Suzanimal

I think that one has video, donnay.




>

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I have an iphone 5, works great.


Yeah, I know they are good phones. I just don't want an iphone.  want something that I can remove the battery every once in a while. Thanks, though.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I'd recommend the galaxy S3, you can get em at best buy for $200 or you could go used on ebay and get it a little cheaper. It a bit dated, but holds up well, nice screen, camera, battery life, and does everythings you will need. I actually just bought one for my Mom.
> 
> If you are not currently locked in a contract the big question is what carrier to go with, most people overpay alot. 
> 
> I'd recommend checking out Cricket its super cheap, no contract, and is owned by AT&T and uses their towers so the 4G network is good. If you go with cricket you can use any ATT phone without having to unlock it. 
> 
> Tmobile has some good prices also but the network is spotty in some areas so you have to make sure your area has good coverage before going to them.


Yeah, I was looking at one of those Galaxy trinkets. Well...one that someone else owned and was showing me. It seemed fast. I'm soon going to be up on my contract so I Suppose that I could port my phone number. I don't really want to lose my number. I just want something dependable that I have some kind of control over. Beyond that, I think I can likely wipe the thing new and get rid of factory bloat and then put one of those (insert word that I've heard but can't remember) on it. A rom maybe? A flash? I'm not really a phone hobbyist. I've heard good things about Samsung products too.

Thanks.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> 


That's actually th first thing I thought of when I decided to go with something new.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> Yeah, I was looking at one of those Galaxy trinkets. Well...one that someone else owned and was showing me. It seemed fast. I'm soon going to be up on my contract so I Suppose that I could port my phone number. I don't really want to lose my number. I just want something dependable that I have some kind of control over. Beyond that, I think I can likely wipe the thing new and get rid of factory bloat and then put one of those (insert word that I've herad but can't remember) on it. A rom maybe? A flash? I'm not really a phone hobbyist. I've heard good things about Samsung products too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Ya you could get root access and flash a custom rom it's not too tough but not really necessary for the S3 imo I believe they got the latest android update . I rooted and rom'd an old smartphone disabled all the antennas and stripped out everything to make it an Mp3 player with awesome battery life, for my dad before he was ready for a smartphone lol 

I have owned a couple Samsung and love them, I currently have the Note Edge. 

You should defiantly should shop around on price if your contract is coming up contract prices are always steep, and you can port your number to any carrier.

Cricket has unlimited talk text and 2.5 gig of data for $35 a month, or 5 gig of data for $45 with the autopay discount. The group discounts are awesome too, first extra line is $10 off, 2nd is $20 off, 3rd is $30 off, and the 4th is $40 off.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> .I just want something dependable that I have some kind of control over.


As in learning how to use it? 

If that the case don't sweat it, its alot easier than it looks. Defiantly easier than using a computer.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Ya you could get root access and flash a custom rom it's not too tough but not really necessary for the S3 imo I believe they got the latest android update . I rooted and rom'd an old smartphone disabled all the antennas and stripped out everything to make it an Mp3 player with awesome battery life, for my dad before he was ready for a smartphone lol 
> 
> I have owned a couple Samsung and love them, I currently have the Note Edge. 
> 
> You should defiantly should shop around on price if your contract is coming up contract prices are always steep, and you can port your number to any carrier.
> 
> Cricket has unlimited talk text and 2.5 gig of data for $35 a month, or 5 gig of data for $45 with the autopay discount. The group discounts are awesome too, first extra line is $10 off, 2nd is $20 off, 3rd is $30 off, and the 4th is $40 off.



I'll likely end up with a Samsung. As far as cost, I don't really spend an awful lot of time on a phone but when I do I'm on for an hour or so. Video conferencing is a good bit of data. Of course, I'm not one to indulge a lot on myself so whenever I do I don't mind so much if it is a little expensive. I suppose that you the ability to sync up the device to my vehicle is a kind of stock thing these days. Right? You just try a few codes or whatever? I know a couple of geeks who know how to flash the things. Is that even legal? I'm not sure.I just don't want all of the bloatware.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> As in learning how to use it?


No, what I meant was, I don't want the thing bogging down while doing things that it wants to do and then slowing it down so much that I can't do what I want to do. Which is why I'd asked about flashig the thing. And I'm not app happy like I said so I know those things constantly work in the background. So I'd prefer smething with a good processor just in case. That's another thing that I've heard about the Samsungs. I've heard that they are built right.

A while back (maybe a couple of years ago) I had a Samsung but I don't remember which one. I had it for maybe three days and ended up taking a blow torch to it. And so from what I understand they have improved. I don't know.

----------


## Danke

Got a Galaxy Note 4 a few months ago.  It is big, but I can still slip it in my pocket.  Had a Galaxy S4.  Sold it for $200.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

The S3 has a good processor it a dual core 1.5 ghz snapdragon and 2 gigs of ram. Even without rooting it or removing bloatware its gonna be quick, and if you wanna go the extra mile and root it to get rid of the bloatware, that's pretty easy too especially for the S3 since it was such a popular phone there are tons of resources and custom roms available for it. 

It sounds like your buddy could probly help you out, if not pm me, and I'll help ya or you could even look for one that is already rooted on ebay.

Syncing to your vehicle how like bluetooth to you radio, or a navigation system, what vehicle?

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> Got a Galaxy Note 4 a few months ago.  It is big, but I can still slip it in my pocket.  Had a Galaxy S4.  Sold it for $200.


Aww wish I'd have known if it was an AT&T I'd have bought that for my Mom instead of the S3.

I almost got the Note 4 but figured if I was gonna spend that much, might as well get the Edge. I'm glad I did it's pretty sweet. I couldn't get it locally though had to go through Amazon lol

----------


## Danke

> Aww wish I'd have known if it was an AT&T I'd have bought that for my Mom instead of the S3.
> 
> I almost got the Note 4 but figured if I was gonna spend that much, might as well get the Edge. I'm glad I did it's pretty sweet. I couldn't get it locally though had to go through Amazon lol


Under contract it wasn't that bad. Got a second one for $10/month on lease.  And it is Sprint, unlimited data (rooted so I can make it a hotspot).

----------


## Natural Citizen

> The S3 has a good processor it a dual core 1.5 ghz snapdragon and 2 gigs of ram. Even without rooting it or removing bloatware its gonna be quick, and if you wanna go the extra mile and root it to get rid of the bloatware, that's pretty easy too especially for the S3 since it was such a popular phone there are tons of resources and custom roms available for it. 
> 
> It sounds like your buddy could probly help you out, if not pm me, and I'll help ya or you could even look for one that is already rooted on ebay.
> 
> Syncing to your vehicle how like bluetooth to you radio, or a navigation system, what vehicle?


I'll have to just shop around, I suppose. I just want something that functions the way that I want it to function, really. With a good processor it is likely to run okay but I just don't want the bloatware on it, I guess. It's intrusive more than bothersome, I imagine.  I think I have to have a kit of some sort with a "puck" whatever that is installed in the car because it isn't wired for a factory phone. That's a couple thousand dollars so I'm not messing with it. Heh. The phones I've seen are all voice activated anyhow. 

I think I'll go with a Samsung. I'll have to put a few of them in my hand before I decide on which.

Thanks

----------


## osan

> Preferably Android OS. Really, I'm not looking for a toy to play games on or anything like that. I just need something that I can video conference on that isn't incompatible with Apple products. Something that is stable and won't crash. I'm not really app happy either.  Also, nothing that is so big that I can't put it in the inside pocket of a blazer or something. I'm not going to be on here so much here in the coming months and so still want to check in to see what is what. So something that works well with the web site too. 
> 
> 
> What works? Any ideas?



I don't follow the latest trends with phones mainly because I could give a rat's left testicle about them.  However, my admittedly aging understanding is that Android is a security nightmare.  Perhaps they have corrected the problems since I became privy to this fact, so don't go by what I write here - I mention it only in case you are not up to date on such matters and were unaware of the issue.  If you know about all that, then never mind.

That said, my far more recent understanding is that Blackberry is still the undisputed king of security.  If security is a high priority for you, Blackberry might be the way to go.  

While I have a MacBook, I find myself liking both Apple and its products less and less with time.  It is not the same company, that is for sure.  They are in the middle of a great big cluster$#@! with "apple pay".  Apparently it is an avenue broad and inviting for hackers.  To make matters worse, Apple is attempting to blame the CC companies for the security failure, but they lie.  The problem lies in how CCs are added to a phone, the security for which is literally nonexistent, as in absolutely ZERO.  So what's happening is the ID thieves are buying cracked phones, adding stolen CCs to them, buying tons of $#@! in YOUR name, and ditching the hardware.  Rinse, repeat.  And all the while Apple is saying "nothing to see here, move along."  Screw those bastards.

But I digress.

Done the iphone thing - hated it.  I am no Luddite, but this phone-insanity disease is something for which I have less than zero interest.  I have no desire to surf from my phone.  None.  I find the activity penultimately lame and a complete waste of time.  If you cannot get through your days without surfing and texting on your phone, methinks the greater mercy would be to go home and shoot out your own ghost because you've lost all connection to actual living.  YMMV. 

The only thing for which I find a cell phone useful is making calls.  That's it.  Steve Jobs, I am sure, never figured on people like myself.

----------


## mrsat_98

https://www.cricketwireless.com/cell-phones/smartphones

works on at&t towers flexible plans

https://www.pagepluscellular.com/phones/

works on verizon towers flexible plans


Both are 4g but speeds are reduced somewhat.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I don't follow the latest trends with phones mainly because I could give a rat's left testicle about them.  However, my admittedly aging understanding is that Android is a security nightmare.  Perhaps they have corrected the problems since I became privy to this fact, so don't go by what I write here - I mention it only in case you are not up to date on such matters and were unaware of the issue.  If you know about all that, then never mind.
> 
> That said, my far more recent understanding is that Blackberry is still the undisputed king of security.  If security is a high priority for you, Blackberry might be the way to go.  
> 
> While I have a MacBook, I find myself liking both Apple and its products less and less with time.  It is not the same company, that is for sure.  They are in the middle of a great big cluster$#@! with "apple pay".  Apparently it is an avenue broad and inviting for hackers.  To make matters worse, Apple is attempting to blame the CC companies for the security failure, but they lie.  The problem lies in how CCs are added to a phone, the security for which is literally nonexistent, as in absolutely ZERO.  So what's happening is the ID thieves are buying cracked phones, adding stolen CCs to them, buying tons of $#@! in YOUR name, and ditching the hardware.  Rinse, repeat.  And all the while Apple is saying "nothing to see here, move along."  Screw those bastards.
> 
> But I digress.
> 
> Done the iphone thing - hated it.  I am no Luddite, but this phone-insanity disease is something for which I have less than zero interest.  I have no desire to surf from my phone.  None.  I find the activity penultimately lame and a complete waste of time.  If you cannot get through your days without surfing and texting on your phone, methinks the greater mercy would be to go home and shoot out your own ghost because you've lost all connection to actual living.  YMMV. 
> ...



Yes, I largely agree. As I said, I'm not looking for a toy. I'll be on the road a bit here soon and I need to communicate. I need to work from it. So that means that I have to become compatible with others.

----------


## CPUd

Moto-G, Samsung Galaxy or maybe a HTC One.  Check XDA Developers to see which models are easiest to root and have the least problems running custom ROMs:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/

----------


## thoughtomator

Get an iPhone 5 with a signal-blocking case you can put it in, you get the tool you are asking for and can impose privacy restrictions by placing it in the case.

http://www.iphoneness.com/iphone-acc...l-case-iphone/

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Get an iPhone 5 with a signal-blocking case you can put it in, you get the tool you are asking for and can impose privacy restrictions by placing it in the case.
> 
> http://www.iphoneness.com/iphone-acc...l-case-iphone/


I was looking at similar ones. They were metal, though. But then you can't receive calls and things, though.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Moto-G, Samsung Galaxy or maybe a HTC One.  Check XDA Developers to see which models are easiest to root and have the least problems running custom ROMs:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/


Yes, I saw that you had shared something similar previously around here. I actually bookmarked it when I read it. I'll booknmark this one too if its different. 

Thanks.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I'll likely go pick up a Samsung. I don't know which one yet but will look at all of the ones mentioned here.

Thanks for all of the input. 

I don't want to bury the board with this stuff. I knew that we had a lot of good geeks here, though. Heh.

----------


## squarepusher

ASUS Zenfone 2

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I was looking at similar ones. They were metal, though. But then you can't receive calls and things, though.


Umm, you can't receive calls nor "things" with the battery removed, either.  Unless you have discovered something new you aren't sharing with the class.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Umm, you can't receive calls nor "things" with the battery removed, either.  Unless you have discovered something new you aren't sharing with the class.


No $#@!, Sherlock. 


I was thinking along the lines of flushing junk out of the thing once in a while.

----------


## Uriah

Moto G with Republic Wireless. $10 per month.

----------


## muzzled dogg

Wait a couple weeks and get the Samsung Galaxy S6

----------


## Danke

I'd look into Boost Mobile http://www.boostmobile.com/

Unlimited data, but they say they will throttle back your speed over a certain amount.

----------


## oyarde

> Got a Galaxy Note 4 a few months ago.  It is big, but I can still slip it in my pocket.  Had a Galaxy S4.  Sold it for $200.


What did you do with the $200 ?

----------


## Danke

> What did you do with the $200 ?


Trade for some beads and buying a tent.

----------


## oyarde

> Trade for some beads and buying a tent.


LOL

----------


## oyarde

I have a phone , but I would not get one I could not just take the battery out of .It really annoys me if it rings , I mean , hell , I do not have that thing for people to call me.LOL

----------


## oyarde

> Trade for some beads and buying a tent.


I just , Tue. , sent a full  strand ,necklace of 1600's , yellow , trade beads to one of my two youngest Grand Daughters and a few small silver and tiny gold trinkets. Buffalo tooth , hand drilled necklace from the High Plains  , pretty dang old in a 8 x 6 x 3 1/2" box , UPS ground , 1 lb. Charged me around 17 FRN's .$#@! , I have rare Morgan dollars I picked up for less than $15 , when I was younger . World has gone to hell ......

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Wait a couple weeks and get the Samsung Galaxy S6


So, I bought one. It has a stuck pixel that I can't fix. Actually, it has two that are right next to each other. Which isn't compatible with my ocd, you know. It's driving me bonkers, man. I'm going to have to swap it out but now am stuck with a device that has all of my junk embedded in it some place. I don't know if a factory reset will wipe all of that or not. This isn't really my thing with these trinkets.

----------


## CPUd

> So, I bought one. It has a stuck pixel that I can't fix. Actually, it has two that are right next to each other. Which isn't compatible with my ocd, you know. It's driving me bonkers, man. I'm going to have to swap it out but now am stuck with a device that has all of my junk embedded in it some place. I don't know if a factory reset will wipe all of that or not. This isn't really my thing with these trinkets.


Probably can't fix it with software if it's a manufacturing defect.  You found 2 dead pixels; with a Samsung, if you can find 6 more, they will replace it: http://www.samsung.com/my/support/warranty/

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Probably can't fix it with software if it's a manufacturing defect.  You found 2 dead pixels; with a Samsung, if you can find 6 more, they will replace it: http://www.samsung.com/my/support/warranty/


No, I tried some of those software things. None of them worked. I'm taking it back tomorrow regardlesss of their conservative warranty. I know that the nerds are working tomorrow, so, I'm going to ask one of my smokin hot Brunette friends to go with me and then act dumb. I think that might be my best bet to get around that if I solicit a situation where he can look superior in front of a hot chic. Will see.

----------


## enriquegill012

There are a lot of smartphones out there that will help you. I would consider Zenfone 2 with its 4GB RAM. Everything just runs smooth and fast. The design is good as well.

----------


## TheCount

> So, I bought one. It has a stuck pixel that I can't fix. Actually, it has two that are right next to each other. Which isn't compatible with my ocd, you know. It's driving me bonkers, man. I'm going to have to swap it out but now am stuck with a device that has all of my junk embedded in it some place. I don't know if a factory reset will wipe all of that or not. This isn't really my thing with these trinkets.


If you encrypt the phone and then factory reset it, that will take care of your data.

----------

